# ABAP mehrzeiliges Textfeld



## kuratowski (8. Mai 2005)

Hi! 

Ich muss einen Report programmieren der verschiedene Daten ausgibt. 

So weit, so gut, aber ich soll dem Benutzer noch ein Feld zur Verfügung stellen in dem er einen Kommentar reinschreiben soll. 

Deshalb bräuchte ich ein mehrzeiliges Eingabefeld, den Text müsste ich dann speichern. 

Weiß allerdings nicht wie ich ein mehrzeiliges Textfeld realisieren soll, kann mir da jemand helfen? 

Vielen Dank, 

Ernst


----------

